
How Homeownership Became the Engine of American Inequality - guylepage3
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/05/09/magazine/how-homeownership-became-the-engine-of-american-inequality.html
======
Eridrus
I think it makes sense to abolish programs like the MID or first home buyer
assistance that largely just increase home prices.

But it would certainly suck to take out a loan on a home now and be told next
year that not only is the MID gone, but your home is less valuable now and you
effectively just surrendered a chunk of your deposit.

Maybe phasing it out over by 10% a year over a decade would be realistic, but
would still run into the realtor lobby.

------
sharemywin
If you lump it in with the standard deduction its not so regressive.

